# IKKA newsletter downloads



## KenpoEMT (Aug 20, 2005)

Mr. Lamkin has posted four IKKA newsletter articles about Kenpo Physics from '91, '92, and '93 on his downloads page:

http://www.arnis.org/downloads/downloads.htm

They're at the bottom of the page; they are the last four items. Also, there is an article by Physicist and Astronaut Robert McNair (who died in the Challenger disaster). 

I thought that these downloads were pretty kewl, and I wanted to share the info with whoever cares.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 20, 2005)

You spend alot of time on http://www.Arnis.org don't you? always posting about stuff they have on there.  Ever heard of a Hawkins guy? LOL.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 20, 2005)

I THINK I've heard of him...lol.

Yeah, I check his site often to see what new items he has for sale, but I check alot of other places also (like Mr. Parker's Kenpo Kards site). I like collecting Kenpo stuff, and I don't mind sharing the location of some good info!


----------

